# distance to sidewall



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

I know some people that 15" on each side would be WAYYYY to tight...lol


----------



## consolidatedbui (Apr 2, 2009)

*Nepa*

in NEPA Wilkes Barre Area and in all Pennsylvania...

I thought 16" to 18" to center of toilet flange....

original question stated from side of flange which is moot....


----------

